# Briggs and Stratton Powered Schwinn



## Thurman (Apr 30, 2018)

I built this bike over 25 years ago and it still runs strong. Tops out between 40 and 45mph. Very dependable. My grandson has it now and terrorizes his neighborhood regularly.


 

 .


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2018)

That's pretty bad as! I used to put premium leaded in my B&S powered TACO mini bike to gain a few MPH, but doubt it ever hit 45 mph. Blew a head gasket in the end.


----------



## Thurman (May 1, 2018)

Yeah, Tacos, Bonanzas and Rupps. I love those old mini bikes. We hop up the Briggs a little with studded head bolts, milled head, relieved deck, advanced timing and race fuel. Torque is added with long intake and tuned exhaust.
Starting a 5hp, we may gain a couple with mods.


----------

